# What's the Best Thermal Compound



## Walter Mitty (Oct 5, 2016)

Back in the day it was pretty much accepted that Arctic Silver 5 was "the best" with a few holdouts talking about something that had the word "ceramic" in it (I forget).

So years later I've pulled several CPUs off and discovered that my smooth, greasy Arctic Silver 5 has solidified into a "chunk" of thick gunk almost like rubber. I would have thought that years of heat and pressure would have made it thinner but if anything it's actually thicker than when I first applied it. So I hate AS5 now and want something else.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any name brand thermal compound will do just fine. Stick to a well known type and then stick with it. It should be reapplied if enough time goes by.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't forget to clean up the old stuff. Alcohol works.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Check this out = https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...cm_re=thermal_compound-_-35-100-007-_-Product


----------



## Walter Mitty (Oct 5, 2016)

DBCooper said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Check this out = https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...cm_re=thermal_compound-_-35-100-007-_-Product


Hey that sounds GREAT! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

i second DBCooper - Artic Silver 5 is probably the best I have used


----------



## Walter Mitty (Oct 5, 2016)

Dave Cummings said:


> i second DBCooper - Artic Silver 5 is probably the best I have used


Compared to what?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree with Dave. AS5 as good as any unless you have specific weather conditions which most houses and offices don't. How you apply is more important than brand/type as long as it's not some off beat product.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

i have used various heatsink pastes from no-name to servisol and others, none have been as good as the artic silver stuff


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Except under extreme conditions, you won't notice a difference anyway.

I've used several different ones over the years, including AS5, and I've not had any issues with any of them.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I have used many and I think they all work but I see the Arctic Silver 5 keeps its properties longer than any of the others.


----------

